# Starcraft II - Komisches Ruckelproblem



## CellD (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

also hier mein Problem und ich kann es ziemlich genau eingrenzen, da ich durch einige Tests schon geschaut habe wie es sich _ganz genau_ äußert:

Es fängt damit an, dass wenn ich Sc2 starte ich erst einmal 4-5min warten muss bis der Blackscreen weg ist und er mir das Log-In Menü anzeigt. Wenn ich den Tastmanager während des Blackscreens anschalte, sagt er mir: "Keine Rückmeldung" bei Sc2 und meist kann ich es dann auch direkt beenden, da es dann nicht mehr läd. Wenn ich jedoch den Taskmanager nicht befrage und einfach die erwähnten 4-5min warte, dann geht es. Ich melde mich also an, nur um wieder 2-3 Minuten warten zu müssen bis ich flüssig das Spiele-Menü bedienen kann.

Damit konnte ich bisher soweit noch leben, auch wenn es super ätzend ist. Anders ist es bei dem Ruckeln was aufkommt wenn ich in einem Spiel bin. Ob Kampagne, Einzelspiel, Ladder-Spiel oder Custom Games ist völlig egal, ich habe in jeder Sekunde einen klitzekleinen Ruckler. Hört sich soweit nicht schlimm an, ist es aber, denn es ist mir nicht möglich flink mit der Minimap umzugehen und allgemein ist das ganze Spiel dadurch absolut nicht flüssig.

Wenn ich Replays anschaue dann ist es dort besser, nur noch alle 3 Sekunden besagter mini-lag und wenn ich die Replay-Geschwindigkeit erhöhe ist es schlimmstenfalls nur alle 2 Sekunden.

Nun was ich ausprobierte: Ich checkte ob es an meiner Hardwareleistung liegt, schaltete also Grafik komplett runter - brachte nix
Ich habe sogar bei den Windowseinstellungen eine vielzahl von Einstellungen so konfiguriert, dass die CPU / Ram Leistung erhöht wird - brachte nix
An meiner Internetleitung kann es nicht liegen, da ich keinerlei Pingprobleme habe und auch in keinem anderen Spiel irgendwelchen Delay oder sonstiges verspüre.
Ich habe an den Grafikeinstellungen rumprobiert ob es irgendwann womöglich besser ist - brachte nix.
Ich habe es mehrmals neu installiert - brachte nix.
Außerdem habe ich von einem Graka-Überhitzungsfehler gelesen, der durch Sc2 verursacht werden könnte, da habe ich noch nicht wirklich nachgehakt, da ich selbst nach dem Starten meines Computers nach 15 Stunden bei sofortigem starten von Sc2 und einem Spiel dennoch diese ruckler habe. Die empfohlenen Veränderungen der variables.txt Datei habe ich vorgenommen, half jedoch nicht.

Allgemein habe ich null Probleme in anderen Spielen, nur halt bei Starcraft II

Hier meine PC-Daten

Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit - alle upgrades und Treiber für jegliche Hardware
Direct X - 11
AMD Athlon 64 2x Dual Core Prozessor 6000+ ~ 3,1GHz
ATI Radeon HD 4600
RAM 4000mb

Ich bin mittlerweile echt planlos und verzweifelt weil mir absolut trotz google.de Suche nichts mehr einfällt.

Bitte helft mir !


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hast du schon das von Blizzard mitgelieferte Tool "Reparieren" ausprobiert ?

Ist das Problem auch bei anderen Spielen der Fall ?

Ich denke es liegt am System selbst und nicht am Spiel - Software/Hardware

Wurden alle Updates installiert und ist der aktuelle Grafikkarten-Treiber drauf ?


----------



## Arcorator (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde mal sagen das es an dem Direct X - 11 liegt da es das nicht nutzen kann das Spiel aber denkt es brauch es, das kannst du aber aus machen denn  das kann das Speil ganz schön in den Keller ziehen und dem CPU mach das mal aus im Spiel und Starte es neu


----------



## CellD (30. Oktober 2010)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Hast du schon das von Blizzard mitgelieferte Tool "Reparieren" ausprobiert ?
> 
> Ist das Problem auch bei anderen Spielen der Fall ?
> 
> ...




Reparieren habe ich nicht ausprobiert, ich schau es mir direkt an, ich glaube nicht dass es an meinem Computer selbst liegt, da ich alle Treiber drauf habe und die Hardware besser als die Empfehlung von Blizzard ist.


----------



## Ascor (30. Oktober 2010)

"Ich würde mal sagen das es an dem Direct X - 11 liegt da es das nicht nutzen kann das Spiel aber denkt es brauch es, das kannst du aber aus machen denn das kann das Speil ganz schön in den Keller ziehen und dem CPU mach das mal aus im Spiel und Starte es neu "

Tschuldigung, aber könntest du mir deinen Satz nochmal erklären?
"und dem CPU mach das mal aus" wtf?


----------



## Kaktus (30. Oktober 2010)

@Arcorator
Irgendwie scheinst du keine Ahnung zu haben von was du redest. 

@CellD
Auch wenn es nerven sollte.... das Spiel noch mal komplett runter schmeißen, alles in Bezug auf SC2 löschen. Auch noch mal deinen Grafikkartentreiber runter schmeißen und den aktuellsten laden. Wobei hier noch die Frage wäre... was genau hast du für eine Karte? HD 4600 gibt es ja nicht wirklich. Ist es eine 4650 oder 4670 oder ganz was anderes? 
Irgendwo ist bei dir der Wurm drinnen. Läd er auch alle Updates runter?


----------



## CellD (30. Oktober 2010)

Also da ich schon probiert habe es komplett neuzuinstallieren wollte ich erstmal andere Sachen probieren.
ich habe eine 4670 und ich habe alle updates


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (30. Oktober 2010)

Die aussagen hier das es an Directx11 liegt amüsiert mich ein wenig.
! StarCraft2 unterstützt gar kein Directx11 ihr lieben Leute !

*@ CellD*

Ich würde dir empfehlen dein System komplett neu aufzusetzen wenn diese Probleme auch bei anderen Spielen vorkommen, ich meine es liegt eine Kompatibilitätsproblem bei den Treibern/Software vor.
Zumindest kannst du dann mit Sicherheit ausschließen das es kein Hardwareproblem ist.
Eine Neuinstallation von Windows dauert eh nicht lange (zumindest nicht bei 7), in einer Stunde kannst du wieder SC2 spielen !


----------



## CellD (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich rechne da eher mit einem kompletten Tag, denn mein lieber Herr Vater hat alle Dateien und besteht darauf es selber zu tun, er braucht dann jedoch den ganzen Tag, warum auch immer.

Wie ich auch schrieb habe ich das Problem nur bei Starcraft 2.

Zudem dauert schon alleine Starcraft 2 installieren + alle Patches runterladen eine Stunde ^^


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe erst kürzlich mein System neu aufgesetzt.
Windows7 neu installieren dauerte knapp eine halbe Stunde (inklusive aller Treiber) und SC2 hat dann auch nur so eine halbe Stunde gedauert. (jeweils vielleicht 10min mehr, ich habe ja nicht die Zeit gestoppt  ) Das alles kommt natürlich immer auf die zur Verfügung stehende Hardware darauf an und auf die Internet Geschwindigkeit.

Na OK, wenn es lieber dein Vater machen will dauert es natürlich länger  Ist heutzutage bei allen Eltern der Fall das sie viel länger brauchen als wir beim PC, ist halt ein Generation bedingter zustand  Wir sind mit dem PC aufgewachsen, unsere Eltern aber nicht....


----------



## Rinkadink (1. November 2010)

klingt nach CPU- schluckauf verursacht durch irgendwelche anwendungen im hintergrund. ich glaube nicht, dass die grafikkarte damit zu tun hat. der Athon X2 64 besitzt eine etwas ältere infrastruktur. ich denke dass die CPU irgendein prob mit dem game hat.


----------



## DaxTrose (1. November 2010)

Hast Du schon mal probiert Hintergrundprogramme wie evtl. Firewall, Virenprogramm oder sonstige Überwachungsprogramme zu deaktivieren. Eins nach dem Anderen und schauen, ob sich was verändert. So mache ich das meistens.

Wie kommen hier einige auf DirectX 11 Probleme bei einer HD4670 und SC2?


----------

